# CO2 newbie, leak in needle valve/solenoid junction, advice needed



## BexHaystack (4 Jul 2019)

Hi there I wonder if any one can help me out with sorting this issue:
I recently setup a FE co2 system with a dual stage co2 art reg and solenoid + needle valve that I bought from a fellow UKAPS member. It took me a few years to finally get round to setting up a co2 enriched tank and unfortunately I have discovered a leak in the area between the solenoid and the needle valve. (The pencil in the attached photo shows the exact location).

I'd been noticing that the working pressure was slowly decreasing whilst the co2 is turned on and the bubble rate has keeps varying too. Out came the leak detector spray and voilà!

Problem is I don't know how to go about fixing it. Before I get my spanners out I'd really appreciate some advice as I don't want to damage things further...

(I have emailed CO2 Art but they may not prioritise me as I bought the equipment second hand)

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Jul 2019)

I dont know but I would imagine there is a seal in there might be worth having a look or can It just be tightened 
Cheers 
Jay


----------



## foxfish (4 Jul 2019)

As Jay says, just tighten the nut, if that fails then take it apart to see what type of seal was used.
Whatever, it will not be a big issue.
If you take it apart, obversely disconnect from any pressure first.


----------



## BexHaystack (4 Jul 2019)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your help. Is it advisable to use a bit of teflon tape when putting everything back together?


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Jul 2019)

Had a look on you tube every one just seems to break the nut as it's so tight maybe a lil wd40 for a couple of hours if you wanna risk the spanner


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Jul 2019)

I dont know if you could seal it from the out side with some silicon maybe worth a try if itdont work can just be picked off


----------



## BexHaystack (4 Jul 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> Had a look on you tube every one just seems to break the nut as it's so tight maybe a lil wd40 for a couple of hours if you wanna risk the spanner


Yes that's what I'm a little concerned about doing... breaking something! Will try wd40 and see how it goes. If I end up breaking it, will I need to buy a whole new needle valve or do you know if the nut comes separately?


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Jul 2019)

Would imagine you could by a nut that size from somewhere the you ube vid he broke the nut and still couldn't get it off that's the worrie


----------



## BexHaystack (4 Jul 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> Would imagine you could by a nut that size from somewhere the you ube vid he broke the nut and still couldn't get it off that's the worrie


  Canyou post the YouTube link?


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Jul 2019)

Looks 3xqctaly the same as yours


----------



## foxfish (4 Jul 2019)

What an awful video, no sound and no focus!
It looks like the nut has been butchered with the wrong size spanner or a cheap adjustable spanner.


----------



## BexHaystack (5 Jul 2019)

foxfish said:


> What an awful video, no sound and no focus!
> It looks like the nut has been butchered with the wrong size spanner or a cheap adjustable spanner.



Not particularly inspiring! He should have stopped waaaay before the nut got that damaged!

I took your collective advice: sprayed the area with wd40, left it for a few hours then used 2 locking pliers and it unscrewed easily. 4 or 5 turns of teflon tape, all screwed back together and it seems (I really hope) not to be leaking anymore.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Jayefc1 (5 Jul 2019)

Glad you sorted it (hopefully) and the vid showed you how not to do it lol 
Just out curiousty was there a seal between them 
Cheers
Jay


----------

